# Help to connect PC to LG Tv



## contactimo

hi all
I need your support to connect my PC to the TV. I previously used my laptop and did not have any problem in viewing pictures/images on TV. Since my laptop is corrupted I am trying to connect my desktop pc (HP-windows xp). The error message is invalid format. Any tip to rectify the matter?
thanks and regards


----------



## csc2000e

How are you trying to connect your PC? S-Video or vga? Also, what graphics card do you have in your computer?


----------



## pmangan

Im trying to connect my pc to my tv, im using s-video.. i have an LG plasma, i have no idea what channel to put my tv on any ideas?

Email me back please,


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi and Welcome to TSF :wave:

I edited your post and deleted your email address. 

All answers will be in the open forum, not by PM's or emails.

BG


----------



## sadgit

i had this same problem, it turned out to be simple to solve in the end, it was all down to the refresh rate of the tv and pc not matching. if you check the back of the tv there will be a label showing various figures, among them will be the rate for the tv, something along the lines of 50mz~60mz. you then need to set your pc to output at the same. to do that you will need to conect a monitor to the pc so you can see what your doing. right click desktop select prorerties, click the settings tab then advanced, select the monitor tab and you should see a screen refresh rate with a drop down menu, simply select one to match your tv, click apply and when you reconect to the tv it should now be able to pick up the signal


----------



## Maestro4

use a normal RGB cable like one of these
http://www.lashen.com/vendors/calrad/images/55-612.jpg
your TV should have a socket for it


----------

